# External writable DVD drive or hard drive?



## JCCanuck (Apr 17, 2005)

Just recently got my new 27" iMac and when I set it up, no internal dvd drive. I knew this before hand but somehow it still surprised me. I have like a cazillion DVD's with scanned or original digital and PS altered images I had BU for many years. What do most of you photography Macers use, the external writable DVD drive or hard drive to store your precious photo images?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Not a photographer myself, but none of my clients use DVDs at all - it's stored on hard drives and sent to clients/printers/whatever by USB stick or download.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

I use both. DVDs for offsite not really archival storage and secondary HDs as back-up.

With thumb drives and SD cards getting much bigger, they could be used rather than the DVDs for offsite preservation of photos. 

If a photo needs to be truly archived; a permanent photo print is mandatory. Who knows how long a thumb drive or burned DVD will survive or if you will be able to read them 10-50 years from now.

If you are not sure how permanent your prints are, do two. Place one in a south window for a month and then compare it to one that was safely stored in a dark location. If there is no visible deterioration after a month, photos from that source should last a very long time, if properly stored.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

eMacMan said:


> I use both. DVDs for offsite not really archival storage and secondary HDs as back-up.
> 
> With thumb drives and SD cards getting much bigger, they could be used rather than the DVDs for offsite preservation of photos.
> 
> ...



All excellent ideas, especially the "If a photo needs to be truly archived; a permanent photo print is mandatory" part.

I don't know how well the 'archival inks' and good acid free paper prints compare to a photograph reproduction, but I do know that the old photos of my mother who just recently died at 103, from her birth and early years, the photos were still in marvellous shape and they didn't even receive any meticulous storage, and were just stored in some boxes and maybe an old suitcase.

They were used for her memorial service as well as scanned to make a DVD slideshow and they all displayed well.

I suspect that over the future years, they may outlast the DVD and its usefulness. Especially considering the direction and support that Apple is going with such media.


----------

